# Help With Assisted Living in Mexico



## Rafviii (Dec 24, 2018)

Do any of you have any information on Assisted Living in Mexico? If you have a family member in assisted living--or you are in assisted living yourself--who do you trust? Any information on this would be super beneficial. 

Thank you all very much! 

Rafviii


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

First of all, which area of Mexico are you interested in? Most areas have a local web board where you can ask that question and get many opinions from the members.
I'm in the Lake Chapala area and am aware of the existence of up to a dozen facilities offering various levels of assisted living, but as I have no need at this time, I can't recommend any. Other local web members could offer useful information.


----------



## costaricamex (Jul 7, 2017)

I have a Mexican mother and her sister who recently sold the family compound in Cuernavaca and both moved to assisted living places.

(She is not my biological mom but pretty much could be.)

The sister went to a place run by the church. Ok place sort of old and not very fancy at all. Very basic. She pays like 5,000 pesos a month. (this place is like 50 years old and mostly shows it.)

My mom went to a much nicer place with newer facilities in a large park like setting and pays about 10,000.00 pesos a month. This place is maybe 20-25 years old. In good shape but not luxury. 
Both have three meals included, some activities and private room with private bath.
The more expensive one has nurse around 24/7. The other one is an on call basis. They are both in their 80's and have some trouble walking but do get around. 

Now I know what to expect if I make it that long. Better than the alternative for sure. 

Not sure what the op meant about trusting. maybe clarify that.
In these cases its early to know much but appears the staff are trustworthy. they both have many family members close by to call on for help or for outings. 
I will be there next month and hope they are doing well. By phone they say its ok. But of course nothing like living back at the family property. 

They both pay extra for a phone and cable tv.


----------



## SimasAkexander (Apr 18, 2014)

This seems a great alternative for foreigners who speak Spanish and have permanent residency in Mexico. I imagine for 20,000, 30,000 pesos, you could get even better facilities.

I am not knowledgeable on this, but I've heard that assisted living at decent places is so expensive in the States, that people must depend upon Medicaid. And for that, the elderly have to go completely broke first and can't transfer assets to children ... unless they did it years before. My sister, though relatively young, already transferred her house and financial assets to her daughter, 20 years before she'd need assisted living.

Is this true? And of course, grand kids have to be dragged to visit old folks in homes. Being in Mexico is a nice compromise to see family only 2-3 times a year.

Of course, if the U.S. had the same wonderful multigenerational compound living as Mexico (dying out or dead among middle class Millennials in D.F.) and many other developing countries have, the aged could spend final years at home.

Well, in the U.S., we have this weird culture in which parents feel they have to throw kids out as soon as 18 or after as possible, and put parents into "assisted living" as soon as they become "a burden."


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

My mother is 96 does not need an assisted living home but lives in a retirement community that is super nice and pays 1700 euros a month. for that she has a one bedroom apartment get one great meal at noon and can order from the restaurant downstairs or cook in her place. My aunt lives down the road in an assisted living home and pays 2000 euros a month so for the same or much less you should get really nice accomodations in Mexico.. living in a family compound is not always that great, My mother would rather de than living with any of her kids.
The US are crazy expensive...


----------



## SimasAkexander (Apr 18, 2014)

citlali said:


> My mother is 96 does not need an assisted living home but lives in a retirement community that is super nice and pays 1700 euros a month. for that she has a one bedroom apartment get one great meal at noon and can order from the restaurant downstairs or cook in her place. My aunt lives down the road in an assisted living home and pays 2000 euros a month so for the same or much less you should get really nice accomodations in Mexico.. living in a family compound is not always that great, My mother would rather de than living with any of her kids.
> The US are crazy expensive...


Thanks for the advice. I've lived a long time in Mexico and would feel very comfortable if I live long enough to need assisted living here. You're right about U.S. being insanely expensive in elder care, but even worse is I imagine aging people worried about when their kids would push them in assisted living. I can imagine them forgetting a date or address and fearful their kids will shout, "Aha! Dementia! Nursing home for you."

I had great experience living in family compounds in Guatemala and Mexico, but yeah, explosive situations arise there as well.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

My mother is very independent and healthy so she is very lucky but when she turned 90 she decided she did not want to take care of a garden or a house and told us (the kids ) she wanted to sell the house and go to a really nice place that was a few blocks from her house now at 96 she has signed up in an assisted living facility that is very close , it is all her decision so I think it makes things easier. 
She signed up in the eventuality that she will need it but right now she can live where she is and can get help to come there if she needs it so really she will only go if she is bedridden. 
A sister and brother died there 2 years ago and liked the place.
My sister lives a block from there so t really is a compound with independence and freedom. 

I think one of the problem with old people is that they do not like change and want to hold on to everything they have or own and unfortunately you have to let go eventually, the more they fight it and the more difficult it is to adapt.
As we age our short time memory fails and it makes moving very difficult. When we moved my mother I made her pick what she wanted to do with everything she had and then made her tell us where she wanted everything and despite that she had a terrible time remembering where things were and she had a few panic attacks. We wrote down what was where but she did not bother checking the lists so it was a tough period but after a year she was fine and now she loves her place . The moving took a toll on all of us but she is happy so that is the important part..


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I think it would only be fair that the congress and the white house would not get paid when the government is shut down..


----------

